# immediate family only wedding advice please



## lovinmummy

hi ladies, my fiancee and i have been together 3 yrs this march, engaged for 2 and we have a 2 yr old and 3 month old baby girls.. we have not set a date as such for a wedding but we both know that we dont want a big expensive people everywhere wedding. we bot just want something small and inexpensive. he has even said he would much rather elope.. doenst want to do the whole people thing, but i said no.. lol.. so he compromised n said immediate family only. as in my mum n 2 sisters n his mum n brother.. i am fine with this. i never wanted a big fuss and he doesnt want to spend thousands of dollars which is understandable as we ahve just inherited his grandfathers house n he would much rather spend the money on the house then a wedding. he doesnt have a big family whereas i do. i have 3 uncles, 2 aunts, a gran n pop and about 10 kids in between them all.. he has his mum n bro, a distant pop n uncle n we just lost his grandad n nan not too long ago. so i fully understand his wanting a small wedding. the thing is my granma and my aunt very easily get their noses out of joint.. i live about 2 hours away from most of my family and have seen them probly about 3 times in the last 3 yrs. everyone is just too busy. so i hardly see them but i can see them thinking they were left out or not wanted or things like that. we just want a nice quiet day. thinking of going to a beach somewhere or something and then going out for lunch at a restaurant or something like that. nothing too over the top, thats it.. i just want to know if anyone has had an immediate family only wedding like this. and how did you break the news to your other family members without them feeling left out.. it isnt a secret that my fiancee feels uncomfortable around my family as hes not used to big families n everyone just leaves him out. im just afraid that everyone is going to think its his idea to not invite them coz he hates them or something. ahhh. its so frustrating.. lol. he had a tiff with my older sister and they both never got over it. he does not like her one bit but he even said to invite her coz she my immediate family. so its not about the hating my family at all.. its about the money thing. haha.. anyway im so sorry think i have repeated myself a lil bit. thankyou all in advance for any advice or suggestions you might have. muchly appreacaited.. :D <3 xox


----------



## xMissxZoiex

We are having a Immediate family only wedding, I have a large family DF has a small family so he only has 2 uncles, mum, stepdad and nana. we we are inviting them and i am just inviting my parents siblings and grand parents. We are having a slightly larger evening buffet but we are not inviting people we dont see or we are not inviting people that might make a fuss or cause arguments. So they can like it or lump it!.

As you said you dont really see them much anyway. If they were close friends then that would be different. My DF isnt even inviting his father because he doesnt see him from one year to the next. Its your wedding do what you want :) GL x


----------



## lovinmummy

thanks hun! :D so true.. <3 xox


----------



## lovinmummy

is anyone else having a similar wedding??.. :/


----------

